# Thin red line pen.



## bwallac7 (Sep 15, 2020)

This is my first acrylic pen and I think it turned out alright. It’s a slimline pen with a black chrome pen kit from Rockler.

This was a bit of a challenge for me because I’ve never turned acrylic. I normally us a roughing gouge to turn wood pens. I had a hard time finding the sweet spot with the bevel of my chisel and the blank. Once I found the sweet spot, it got easier. I have another then red line pen blank prepped and ready to turn.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 15, 2020)

Very nice Ben. Yes, I have had the same issues with acrylics. you will also find there are "different" acrylics; one will turn as smooth as everything; the next will try to chip out if you look at it wrong. Can't tell you which is which. but very nice job on this one. I have also used carbide tools on acrylics; think I have it down and then the same thing. Will go back to roughing gouge and skew and have a nice product!! Maybe change the angle you are holding your mouth; I will let the experts on this site chime in for the real advice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks good,negative rake carbides are the way to go on all plastics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks great for first acrylic pen! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## bwallac7 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you for all the kind words. @T. Ben, you think carbide is best for acrylic?


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 15, 2020)

bwallac7 said:


> Thank you for all the kind words. @T. Ben, you think carbide is best for acrylic?


In my opinion,the negative rake carbides are the only way to go,now my skills with regular tools are not very good at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking good.
Nicely  done.

Les


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2020)

Very sharp looking pen. Good job.


----------



## bwallac7 (Sep 29, 2020)

Two more batches out. Sold the first one. Hopefully these in the next few days. I ordered ten more blanks to batch out and hopefully sell. I’m putting them for sale for $25. Good price? Not so much?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 29, 2020)

Those are very nice,$25 is a fair price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

